# Green Supreme Pellet question



## nailed_nailer (Feb 23, 2008)

OK guys,

I just bought a ton of "Green Supreme" wood pellets.  They are distributed by New England Wood Pellets out of their Palmer, Mass facility.  

The bag has a PFI stamp on it and it says they are made from Canadian wood.  

I was under the impression that they were the cream of the crop when it comes to softwood pellets.

This season, up till now I have burned 2 tons of New England Wood Pellets in the tan bag with red/brown letering.  They have burned great.  All dealers were out of them in my area when I tried to get some more last week.  But a local guy had a truck load of these Green Supreme pellets coming in on Friday.  He said they were from NEWP and were great pellets.  I loaded a ton onto my truck and stored them in the basement.  They seemed fine as I was handling them.  One bag on the bottom of the pallet had a hole and some moisture damage.  The rest seemed dry.

Well I am not impressed.  They seem to burn cool.  I have to keep my auger feed rate set to about the 80% mark to get any high flames/heat out of the stove.  This is on a 30deg day.  With my red labeled NEWP I kept the feed rate at 60%.  

My stove and vent are clean and the fire seems to burn fine, just not much of it there.  It almost seems like the fuel is damp.  It feels dry to the touch and there a few fines in the hopper.  The pellets are hard and somewhat shiny.

Anyone else experiencing this?

---Nailer---


----------



## Dougsey (Feb 24, 2008)

Could it be that the pellets are larger and require a higher feed rate?

I burned a ton of NEWP Canadians earlier this season and liked them a lot.


----------



## hyip1206 (Feb 24, 2008)

The tan bag red lettered New England Pellets are the best I have burned, trying the get my hands on the green lettered ones to try


----------



## Souzafone (Feb 24, 2008)

I bought a ton of Green Supreme, and a ton of Energex American hardwood, plus I have 1/2 ton of Pacific Northwest, of Deerfield Ma., left over from last year. I always wanted to try hardwood, but also bought the Green Supreme because they were quite a bit cheaper. I made the same observation as you about some shiny pellets, but they seem to burn fine. Ash is about the same as the Energex, but my leftover Pacific Northwest burns the cleanest of my selection. I bought a magnetic thermometer yesterday and am going to use it to compare heat. So far I'd say I'd buy any of these three again, but hardwood is not worth a premium, and the Green Supreme seems to be a bargain, if the price holds. I'll need to buy a pallet in a couple of weeks to finish the season and did a little shopping yesterday. The Green Supreme was $50 less per ton, but the store had a 2 ton minimum and a $55 delivery fee. The store I bought them from last time is out, but has a 1 ton minimum and a $15 dollar delivery fee.


----------



## MainePellethead (Feb 24, 2008)

[quote author="Souzafone" date="1203880551"] The store I bought them from last time is out, but has a 1 ton minimum and a $15 dollar delivery fee.[/quote


Holy cow....15.00 delivry fee?  Thats unheard of  lol


----------



## nailed_nailer (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok, I am now into my 5th bag of the Green Supremes.

That first bag must have been a little damp.  They are burning better.  Still have the feed rate slightly higher than where it was with the NEWP.  Also I'm not getting as much heat from them.  But I do have noticeably less ash.  So that is a plus.  

I think my future pellet purchases will be the NEWP tan bag Red letters from the Jaffery plant.  They seem to work best for me.

Thanks for all the responses.

---Nailer---


----------



## Sawdust (Feb 28, 2008)

"I just bought a ton of "Green Supreme" wood pellets.  They are distributed by New England Wood Pellets out of their Palmer, Mass facility. "

Were they green supreme or greene supreme never had soft wood alwas hard wood pellets. ?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 29, 2008)

nailed_nailer said:
			
		

> Ok, I am now into my 5th bag of the Green Supremes.
> 
> That first bag must have been a little damp.  They are burning better.  Still have the feed rate slightly higher than where it was with the NEWP.  Also I'm not getting as much heat from them.  But I do have noticeably less ash.  So that is a plus.
> 
> ...



as the ladies say (when we cant hear them ) size matters <chuckle> the question on the table is , how long a duration are the new pellets lasting when compared to the other ones, you have to turn them up i understand , but are they really feeding faster with the higher setting or slower, causing less heat at that setting cause not as many are coming through due to longer size????


----------



## Flammam (Mar 1, 2008)

I am into my third bag of Green Supreme, They seem to have the same ash as Cubex but less build up in the burn pot. They also burn hotter It was -7 here last night and I left the stove at 1/3 the house was 70 this morning. When I was burning cubex I would of had to be closer to 1/2 and the house would be 2-3 degrees cooler. The only issue I have with them is the amount of fines in the bag, a lot more than cubex or ambiance. I will mention it to the guy at the store when I pick up 5 more bags of something else.(trying different brands to see what the stove likes)


----------



## Maynardfarmsinc (Mar 16, 2008)

I have 7 stoves burning one of which burns best with green supreme cause the ash is lighter it selfcleans out of the burn pot. as far as heat output cant tell the difference. I also burn hardwood in a few of my other stoves.  some food for thought for the nailer try cutting back draft when burning green supreme see if that helps I see you burn a EF-2 Enviro good unit green supreme should burn just fine in that unit     best of luck


----------



## nailed_nailer (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks all,

I have burned about 20 bags of the Green Supreme's (not Greene Supreme's).  I do have to keep the feed rate slightly higher when burning them vs. the NEWP's.  I have fooled with the draft setting and also I keep the stove super clean.  It gets cleaned every afternoon.  Complete vacuum out and burn pot scraped.

I just don't seem to get as much heat from them.  They burn well enough with less ash.  

I will just chock it up to a lesson learned.

And I will be buying a few tons of NEWP's in the Tan bag with Red lettering come spring.

---Nailer---


----------



## tinkabranc (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone have any idea why pelletsales.com is showing the 
NEWP Canadian (aka Green Supreme) are being discontinued?


----------



## Dougsey (Mar 16, 2008)

tink, I was wondering the same thing. Maybe the current exchange rate makes them too expensive to bring in from Canada.

My local stove shop still has them for $269.


----------



## Estarrio (Mar 16, 2008)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> Anyone have any idea why pelletsales.com is showing the
> NEWP Canadian (aka Green Supreme) are being discontinued?



Interesting...I just had four tons delivered form pelletsales.com


----------



## tinkabranc (Mar 16, 2008)

I am hoping they are not a discontinued brand, they are one of my 
favorites.   :down: 
My storage area can only hold a maximum of 4 ton, so I have to 
finish up what I have left before I can order next season's load.


----------



## danjzunitch (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi all, I am new to the forum, thanks for all the great information so far.

I did my own "beauty contest" this year, i.e. each ton I tried a new brand of pellets and so far the Green Supreme has been right up there at the top of my list. If your stove is all adjusted properly then maybe some models just lend themselves to certain types of pellets. I have a St. Croix brand, Hastings model and Green Supreme has been excellent for me, they seem to burn hottest and last the longest. The most expensive brand I've tried, Heartland, has been the worst performing.


----------



## BignBeefy (Mar 20, 2008)

Im on my second ton,P68 feed on 3 and room temp 75. The green ones seem to burn well,and they do clean themselves out of the burn pot too. Nice smell outside when burning too.
My first ton was from the Jaffery plant,I did think the burned well and may buy again,but the delivery was high for just one ton. Hearth and Home I was told has them on sale in April,anyone know?


For the right price I may stock up.I am paying 265/ton del on the green supreme,which I think is fair and they are only handled twice,so hardly any fines


----------



## Dougsey (Mar 20, 2008)

I was at Home and Heart in Hampton Falls last Sunday and they said the early buy price is in April and May.


----------



## sarajamesct (Apr 13, 2009)

I used 2 tons of the Northeast  Hardwood, it was awful and everyday i cleaned out clinkers,,
Never even made it through the winter with these, so tried the Green Supreme, it was a much better product, gave more heat and haven't had one clinker yet.
Now if i could just find a deal on them i'd be very happy.
I'm in central Ct, other than Deans, in Plantsville anyone know who is selling?
Thanks,


----------



## Lousyweather (Apr 14, 2009)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> Anyone have any idea why pelletsales.com is showing the
> NEWP Canadian (aka Green Supreme) are being discontinued?



because the plant in Palmer is being mothballed...costs too much to bring the pellets in and they cant compete....


----------

